# I would like to delete my posts but need a moderator.



## seanpfett (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello all this is probably the wrong thread and wrong forum but I would like my posts deleted but I do not know where to go to contact a moderator. I would also like my account deleted but apparently that is impossible. Thank You.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 30, 2017)

Ask @rollitup online now


----------



## seanpfett (Mar 30, 2017)

@rollitup Would there be any way to delete my threads and possibly my account. Thank You very much.


----------



## seanpfett (Mar 30, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Ask @rollitup online now


Thank you! I will see if this works.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sorry the internet is forever.


----------



## seanpfett (Mar 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sorry the internet is forever.


gotta love it. I would like my threads at least deleted that will do.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2017)

You can get your threads deleted by hitting report
We don't delete accounts


----------



## seanpfett (Mar 30, 2017)

sunni said:


> You can get your threads deleted by hitting report
> We don't delete accounts


Thank you I have reported all of my threads.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 30, 2017)

They will still be searchable on google and any archive collectors.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2017)

greg nr said:


> They will still be searchable on google and any archive collectors.


Not if they're deleted


----------



## Joomby (Aug 26, 2017)

@sunni how can I delete all of my pics ? Please


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2017)

Joomby said:


> @sunni how can I delete all of my pics ? Please


You will need
To go through all your posts and hit report on the ones with photos 
And I'll remove them


----------



## Joomby (Aug 26, 2017)

sunni said:


> You will need
> To go through all your posts and hit report on the ones with photos
> And I'll remove them


Thank you sunni I have reported the ones in question thanks a million man!


----------

